# Sizing photos for the gallery



## clewless (Feb 17, 2006)

I just posted a few pens and was playing around trying to find the right pixel size to get below the 150kb limit without going too small. 

I'm taking the pics at 2048 and while reducing them I tried different software because I noticed that various software products had varying "overhead" in kb to make the same photo size.

So does anyone have a simple solution?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 17, 2006)

This is the "easy" way.  Not too technical and it works! http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=9009


----------

